# Anyone Here Ever Enter MacMan?



## M275sailer (Aug 29, 2008)

I plan to participate. Any words of wisdom? I am approaching it as a cruise with an overnight leg. I am new to racing and I want to gain more experience.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey M27, I'm in the same sich you are - starting to learn the whole racing thing.

Check out the *Global Regatta thread *and plot a course for your body of water.

Then let's race!


----------



## M275sailer (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool, I will try to plot out a course. It's easy on garmin's mapsource, haven't tried google. So all you need is lat,long?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah - just follow the instructions in that last post and get me the coords.. And make sure it's exactly 5 or 10 nm depending on whether you want a short or long course.


----------

